# Omelet Foo Yung



## Dana H. (Jul 13, 2005)

*Omelet Foo Yung*
(Courtesy of *link removed as advertising is not allowed*)

Chinese dinner tonight? To quickly fit more veggies and lean protein into your diet, fill an omelet with canned shrimp, sprouts and carrots, tossed with a flavor spark of green onion, ginger and soy sauce. Complement this easy, nourishing dish with rice (brown rice for more fiber) and sliced fruit for a sweet dessert.

Ingredients:

1/2 can (4 ounces) shrimp, drained
1/4 cup canned bean sprouts, drained
1/4 cup canned sliced carrots, drained
2 tablespoons chopped green onion
1 teaspoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon freshly-grated ginger
3 large eggs*
1 tablespoon water
Pinch of freshly-ground black pepper
2 teaspoons sesame or peanut oil
Green onion, thinly-sliced, for garnish

* If you need to restrict cholesterol, use 3/4 cup egg substitute, or use some egg whites in place of a whole egg(s).

Preparation Time: Approximately 15 minutes

Cook Time: Approximately 5 minutes

Preparation:

Gently mix shrimp, bean sprouts, carrots, green onion, soy sauce and ginger in a small bowl. Set aside. 

Combine eggs, water and pepper in a small bowl; whisk gently to blend the whites and yolks, but not to make them frothy. Melt the sesame oil in a 10-inch, non-stick skillet over medium-high heat, tilting to coat the bottom and sides. Once the oil is hot, pour the eggs in. As the eggs start to set, lift the edges so the uncooked egg mixture flows underneath. Cook until the eggs are set and no visible liquid egg remains, about 1 1/2 to 2 minutes. Top half the omelet with shrimp mixture. Flip the unfilled half of the omelet over the top. Heat until lightly browned on the bottom, then slide onto a plate to serve. Garnish with green onion. 


Servings: 2

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Nutrition Information Per Serving: calories 230; total fat 13g (saturated fat 3g); cholesterol 415mg; sodium 440mg; carbohydrate 3g (fiber 1g); protein 23g

For this and more recipes, visit *link removed as advertising is not allowed*


----------

